# Rasheed To Ny?? Updates??



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Any updates on this offer?? I heard it was supposed to go down today..

any updates/news?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought they scrapped it after the Phoniex trade...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I was tooling around on real GM, and a trade of Sheed for Van Horn and Moochie works.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Check out today's NY Post. It mentions how both GM's would like to pull off a deal, but in order to match salaries Van Horn would have to be included. However Portland isnt too fond of KVH. Plus Portland would like to see Kurt Thomas involved in the deal and NY is hesitant to trade him. A Van Horn, Thomas, and Doleac(for some reason Portland wants this guy) for Wallace and Woods works salary wise but do the teams want to take and give up some of these guys? Also the rookie Outlaw could be in there in place of Woods and the deal still works out salary wise.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Ain't gonna happen....This is just dreaming by NY fans. Sheed is worth WAY more than that. You gave up almost everything worth POR interest in your deal with Phx, ouitside of F.Williams. Keep dreaming....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmurph</b>!
> Ain't gonna happen....This is just dreaming by NY fans. Sheed is worth WAY more than that. You gave up almost everything worth POR interest in your deal with Phx, ouitside of F.Williams. Keep dreaming....


I think it will happen.


----------



## HoustonHoopa33 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it will happen too...Isaiah will end up giving up Thomas if thats what it comes down to...He's not afraid to take risks, and this is a plus for NY...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

For what it's worth:

*mixum*, one of the regular posters on the Blazer Board e-mailed the Blazer column writer for Hoopsworld, and asked him about the Wallace to NY trade rumor. Here is his reply (and the link to the thread discussing this reply):

"There is absolutely no truth to that and no truth to the Knicks/Blazers 
talking. _The Nash quote in the post was from a few days ago before the 
Phoenix trade. _The Blazers like Doleac and Kurt Thomas and would think 
about DD, but Rasheed is really no longer an option."

Here's the thread


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Rasheed for garbage is a joke. The Blazers would like to make some moves but let's not get stupid here.


----------

